# fish finder mounting



## beernbasscd (Apr 10, 2007)

I haven't heard from hummingbird about exact instructions on mounting my fishfinder,and I'm ready to mount it now, lol


anywayz i bought a used 141c, i have a question on mounting the transistor. I've read it needs to be around 18'' away from the motor to get out of the wake/current etc. however i have a 12ft jon its going on, mounting it on the rear towards the right hand corner. how high off the bottom of the boat should i mount it, or does it matter much?? i was gonna mount it probably around 4'' from the bottom of my transom at least 18'' away from my trolling motor.


----------



## Jim (Apr 10, 2007)

Because you are using an electric motor, I dont think it matters. 


These are the guides for installing the transducer:
https://www.humminbird.com/normal.asp?id=842

This one in particular shows exactly how and where to mount it. I guess the most important thing is to have it even with the boat.

https://www.humminbird.com/images/support/transducer_install/XHS_9_20_T.pdf

Good luck! Hope it installs easy for you. Let us know how you do!


----------



## beernbasscd (Apr 10, 2007)

awesome... thanx man


----------



## beernbasscd (Apr 11, 2007)

thanx for the info.... i've also been adivised to mount it on my trolling motor... i may try that for a while and see how that goes


----------



## Jim (Apr 11, 2007)

beernbasscd said:


> thanx for the info.... i've also been adivised to mount it on my trolling motor... i may try that for a while and see how that goes



That works too....I had a buddy install the transducer on the front of my boat on my trolling motor and he wire tied the transducer wire up the shaft of the trolling motor and did a great job. Works great!

Good luck!


----------



## beernbasscd (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't think i can mount mine on the shaft.... i fish a lake where i have to run my motor real shallow due to shallows and tree tops where my troller takes a lot of abuse..... thus that also worries me about mounting it on the bottom of the motor for fear of damaging the transducer.


may have to go transom... too many decisions and such little time, lol... the freakin weather is killin me too :x


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 12, 2007)

This thing would help tremendously with smashing up your transducer on trees. I know a couple guys that use them.

https://www.transducerarmor.com/index.htm


----------



## Jim (Apr 12, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> This thing would help tremendously with smashing up your transducer on trees. I know a couple guys that use them.
> 
> https://www.transducerarmor.com/index.htm



Nice! When my TM goes and I upgrade to a nicer beefier one, I will definitely get one of those.


----------



## beernbasscd (Apr 19, 2007)

i mounted it on the transom... hope that mutha don't leak, ha ha


----------



## Jim (Apr 19, 2007)

beernbasscd said:


> i mounted it on the transom... hope that mutha don't leak, ha ha



Done? Good job!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2007)

Won't leak if you used marine grade, below waterline, silicone on the screws.


----------

